# Hub help please!



## bamabill (Jun 27, 2015)

Just finished a makeover of my Lowe 1648mv. I rebuilt the entire trailer including new bearings in the old hubs. I reinstalled the old bearing buddies, but lost one coming back from my mechanic. I bought two new dust caps from O'reily's auto parts and installed them. They went in snug, but won't stay. I put about 12 pin punches around the inside edge which made them difficult to install, but still lost one on the way to the ramp. Any suggestions?


----------



## KMixson (Jun 28, 2015)

Check for cracks in the hub. If it is cracked the hub may be expanding where the cap is causing it to loosen enough to lose the cap. There may be a hairline crack that is very hard to see as the hub is cool. Is the hub getting warm to the touch as you drive it?


----------



## bamabill (Jun 29, 2015)

no, everything staying cool. I bought some Attwood hub mates at academy. they went in snug, hopefully they stay.


----------



## lowes owner (Jun 30, 2015)

just replaced my hubs on my lowes trailer. r u you sure you have correct size buddy mind where 1 1/16 " . was sold 1" went in snug but would not stay in


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 30, 2015)

1" and 1-1/16" bearings use the same race (1.98") so they should use the same bearing buddy or dust cap.


----------

